# 03 24v vr6 jetta, oil?



## B393 (Jul 2, 2010)

I recently bought an 03 24v vr6 jetta. I was wondering whats the best synthetic oil and oil filters for these motors.


----------



## Holmes741 (Feb 13, 2012)

Your car specifies that it has 5W-40. You should also look for the codes they recommend: 502 00, 501 01 or 500 00. Also, going synthetic is a good choice because they can withstand higher operating temperatures and prevent coking.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I doubt it "specifies" 5w-40.

Try 15w-40 HD for summer. Rotella makes a great 10w-30 HD SemiSynth, and a 5w-40 too.

Any of them are excellent for a VR6. I'd use the 10w-30. 

If you really want synth oil, only a few are thick 30 weights and 40 weights. Mobil 1 HIGH Miles line is essentially made for Euro cars. Their 10w-30 carries the heavy A3 spec, normally associated with 5w-40. 5w-40 is actually really thick in cold, that's why 0w- oils were invented. Also, 5w-30s are only HALF as thick below freezing as 5w-40. That's what I normally use.

So, add German Syntec 0w-30 and Mobil 1 0w-40. They are examples of VW 502 oils that are not 5w-40s, as I spoke of in the first part of this post.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*total wacko*



Apexxx said:


> I doubt it "specifies" 5w-40.
> 
> Try 15w-40 HD for summer. Rotella makes a great 10w-30 HD SemiSynth, and a 5w-40 too.
> 
> ...


can't say anymore


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

i drove this car for a few years and my girl who owned it went to dealership or quicklube shops for 5W30 synthetic. When i was around i upped it to 5W40 AND changed the oil more regularly than she did. Regardless of her ignorant neglect, that engine never burned a drop and ran beautifully. 
Mann filters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Holmes741 said:


> Your car specifies that it has 5W-40. You should also look for the codes they recommend: 502 00, 501 01 or 500 00. Also, going synthetic is a good choice because they can withstand higher operating temperatures and prevent coking.


501 and 500 are obsolete. 502 is obsolete in Europe.


Modern oils don't really coke, all are pretty much the same G-II+/III Hydrocraked base.

VR6 isn't a turbo anyway, but it does run hot, so thick 30s and 40s are the way to go. See, when oil gets hotter, it thins, so you compensate by starting with a relatively thicker oil. 

However, thick oils work very poorly in cold, that's really the only functional use for synth oils, heavy oil requirements but in a cold climate (5w-40!). That's why you'll never see 5w-40 dinos and why 5w and 10w-30 synthetics are unnecessary....the visc requirements of 30 weights can be met with ordinary base stocks.


----------

